# How to make the title can move in HTML



## boys8goods (Mar 26, 2011)

Can I know how to do the upside title become can move like this website??thx alot~ =)

http://wwwpuppy520.blogspot.com/


----------



## boys8goods (Mar 26, 2011)

Can u give me the code?I know want to use javascript, but I don't know the code...


----------



## sonexpc (Mar 31, 2011)

if you see the source code you should able to find it...

==============
change whatever you want to display in var tx


----------



## boys8goods (Mar 26, 2011)

sonexpc
thx alot!!! Your answer is correct and really help for me!!! ^^


----------

